# Show off your Hamilton Jazzmaster!



## ConfusedOne

When a Hamilton is ever mentioned it is usually in association with the Khaki series of watches.
For this thread I would like to give a little bit of love to the underdog of Hamilton watches: The Jazzmaster!
Post some of your incredible Jazzmaster watches down below!


----------



## BonyWrists

Great watch! I had a hard time choosing a dress watch, and this one was among the finalists.


----------



## wwarren

Jazzmaster Auto-Chrono...

Stock black leather strap...



on Bracelet...


----------



## heyheyuw

I need a new pic of this guy... 










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I have this one and the same model in black. While I like this watch, I hate the strap with it. I need to order another. This is a nice strap (BandRbands) but not on this watch.

However, my true grails are a Jazzmaster square chrono (black or silver, I'm not picky!) and the 45mm Maestro auto chrono in white. I just need to sell everything else and buy those. LOL


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Found a picture of my black one.


----------



## ctzfan

Jazzmaster Lord Hamilton Auto Chrono.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That's a gorgeous watch. I never see them come up for sale, so I assume they're loved by their owners. . .


----------



## cprrckwlf

ChiefWahoo said:


> That's a gorgeous watch. I never see them come up for sale, so I assume they're loved by their owners. . .


And at 46 it's finally one that you won't lament about being too small ;-) I'll be sure to keep an eye out.


----------



## FernandoValenzuela




----------



## ChiefWahoo

^^^^ My favorite wrist shot ever! Thanks for posting again again!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

My latest arrival and a grail of mine for some time now. Never thought I'd be in the position to own one. This was a phenomenal deal. It's easily the best looking watch I've ever held. It does not photograph well IMO. I was blown away by the detail in person. Can't wait to wear it, but I've been home sick in t-shirts and sweatshirts all week.


----------



## cprrckwlf

ChiefWahoo said:


> My latest arrival and a grail of mine for some time now. Never thought I'd be in the position to own one. This was a phenomenal deal. It's easily the best looking watch I've ever held. It does not photograph well IMO. I was blown away by the detail in person. Can't wait to wear it, but I've been home sick in t-shirts and sweatshirts all week.


Oh, what wonderful strap options you have! Seriously, I would already have it on ostrich (one of these): (pictures all stolen except the last)









but it will take near anything, Hirsch Riva with the strong geometric lines would be a show stopper:









Or one of my All-time favorites, a Hirsch Chrono Shark. Here it is in black:








or here's mine in Brown/tan:








Also came in blue at one point. Only problem with the Chrono Shark is they haven't been made in ages. That black shot is from an old forum sponsor post who I think still has 1 or 2, but I actually bought a broken citizen on the Bay solely for that strap (and the citizen really just needs hands reseated)

Anyway, Chief, feel better and since your're stuck at home anyway you may as well window shop for some bands.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I'd like to get a lighter color. And I'd prefer a 24/20 like it comes with. I really like that Riva! Only problem is I'm limited to XL straps. I was eyeing a honey colored gator print from BandR but now I'm off to find the Riva.


----------



## dcnpatience

My Jazzmaster is riding on a blue Perlon strap today.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Great look! I think I need to get a brighter color perlon myself! 
What's the bracelet? Looks cool. I'm looking for something like that that's thinner than my braided paracord.


----------



## ConfusedOne

cprrckwlf said:


> but it will take near anything, Hirsch Riva with the strong geometric lines would be a show stopper:
> 
> View attachment 6580202
> 
> 
> .


How dare you tempt me with such gorgeous straps!
Now I have to get the Hirsch Riva in black for my Hamilton!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Well I couldn't find the Hirsch, so I dumped the watch. LOL. J/k. A few remaining in odd places. Just a little short for my needs. The watch is in the outbox, though. As stunning as it in, it doesn't look great on me, so off it goes. My fat wrist wants a round watch!


----------



## TampaMike

Finally found a deal I could afford, just under $700 on Amazon warehouse. Supposedly scratch on back, but only thing I found was small air pocket under protective plastic coating that looked like a scratch. Been looking for this model for years.


----------



## nupicasso

ctzfan said:


> Jazzmaster Lord Hamilton Auto Chrono.


What size wrist. I just ordered one of these, but now I'm thinking it may be too big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

TampaMike said:


> View attachment 7033217
> Finally found a deal I could afford, just under $700 on Amazon warehouse. Supposedly scratch on back, but only thing I found was small air pocket under protective plastic coating that looked like a scratch. Been looking for this model for years.


Congrats! My last grail. Is that the 41 or the 45? I've been looking for a deal on a 45 for ages.


----------



## ctzfan

nupicasso said:


> What size wrist. I just ordered one of these, but now I'm thinking it may be too big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7.5" wrist size. It wears big due to both the thickness and lug-to-lug width.


----------



## Kiss RJ

i really like the X-wind


----------



## TampaMike

It's the 45mm


----------



## Drumguy

Jazzmaster Thinline


----------



## flyersandeagles

Forgot to quote. Sorry.


----------



## flyersandeagles

ChiefWahoo said:


> Well I couldn't find the Hirsch, so I dumped the watch. LOL. J/k. A few remaining in odd places. Just a little short for my needs. The watch is in the outbox, though. As stunning as it in, it doesn't look great on me, so off it goes. My fat wrist wants a round watch!


Chief, I pulled the trigger on this Lord Hamilton last night, but then backed out this morning. I've always worn big pieces, but as I creep closer to my 50's - they are starting to look ridiculous to me on my 6.75" wrist. This one is used, but in great shape.

Hamilton Jazzmaster Lord Hamilton Auto Chrono Men&apos;s Automatic Watch H328160 | eBay

He has it listed for $899 (free ship), but I know for a fact that he will take $759 (he accepted my offer)

Great deal that I thought I would pass along...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Trying not to pull the trigger on another one at $795 obo with strap and bracelet. Need to hide the money from my last sale before it spends itself!


----------



## Letter10

Love my Jazzmaster GMT...but it really doesn't get the wrist time it deserves...always feels too dressy for my work-from-home lifestyle. I'd consider selling if anyone is interested.

View attachment 7347058


----------



## 2Legit

Jazzmaster Auto Chrono circa 2011 with the Valjoux 7750 engine. Swapped the H-link bracelet for black leather with matching stitching and Hamilton butterfly deployment clasp. Will post wrist shots next time she's on


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Headed to a murder mystery dinner at my buddy's country club. Happy Friday.


----------



## litbruin

Here's my new to me Jazzmaster Viewmatic in plated rose gold. Got it from a local seller and love it when I'm out for client meetings or traveling for work. It came on a dark brown leather strap that I like but I decided to put it on black leather with a rose gold deployment clasp.


----------



## MLeensen

LE Italia!


----------



## MLeensen

Did not regret buying this watch for a second.


----------



## 2Legit

MLeensen said:


> Did not regret buying this watch for a second.


I wouldn't either. Beautiful watch. I've never seen this LE variation before. Digging the bi-compax and the colour.


----------



## ngohai220497

this is a baby of mine :3


----------



## heyheyuw

Just bought some new shoes for my Viewmatic... A green calfskin Hadley-Roma from my local watchmaker. I've been hemming and hawing over what would look good, and the green just looks right. Plus, it goes with my green Allen Edmonds.

Cheers,
Chris










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## Myrrhman

Got this one yesterday, Jazzmaster seaview. My third Hammy. Def not the last 









Greetings,
Thomas


----------



## delco714

ChiefWahoo said:


> View attachment 6498145
> 
> 
> I have this one and the same model in black. While I like this watch, I hate the strap with it. I need to order another. This is a nice strap (BandRbands) but not on this watch.
> 
> However, my true grails are a Jazzmaster square chrono (black or silver, I'm not picky!) and the 45mm Maestro auto chrono in white. I just need to sell everything else and buy those. LOL


What model? Case diameter? Like the look is this. On my radar


----------



## ChiefWahoo

delco714 said:


> What model? Case diameter? Like the look is this. On my radar


That's the Viewmatic in 44mm. I have better pics somewhere.


----------



## delco714

ChiefWahoo said:


> That's the Viewmatic in 44mm. I have better pics somewhere.


Ah thanks man. I'm looking for a white face 40mm. Tissot, Hamilton, Frederique constant, etc. I don't prefer the jazzmaster with the numbers, just markets..I do like the day date though. Symmetric!


----------



## 38271dcc4

Been spending a lot of time with my viewmatic recently! I think it's time to start thinking about a new strap... Not sure what I want though.


----------



## teppi

My watch Hamilton jazzmaster














Next target is Hamilton jazzmaster chrono auto. Hope to get it last year


----------



## delco714

teppi said:


> My watch Hamilton jazzmaster
> View attachment 7707034
> View attachment 7707042
> 
> 
> Next target is Hamilton jazzmaster chrono auto. Hope to get it last year


Beautiful! Strongly considering this my self. Wrist pictures? Do you love it?!


----------



## Jabar Braverman

ngohai220497 said:


> View attachment 7599890
> 
> this is a baby of mine :3


I'm considering getting this exact model in the 41mm, but I'm torn between this black, which is more subtle and suitable for all occasions, and the white with the gold hands. How do you like yours?


----------



## Eric Dillenkoffer




----------



## Gianna's Dad




----------



## Sid_Mac

Hamilton Jazzmaster H38511743.

I know this model may seem a bit "plain Jane", but it's my first Hamilton!


----------



## Maddog1970

My insanely, dare I say, beautiful Jazzmaster Chrono:















Sad day for me, as have returned my Jazz as it stopped......woke to the horror or a frozen watch....wouldn't wind or move the rotor no matter what....is the usual for the 7753 movement?.....my Xwind has the 7750, and no issues.....anyways, will get a full refund, then decide what to do from there!
sniff.....


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Since this is the dedicated thread I figured I'd post this here too.


----------



## cufflinkcraze

I would love to get this! Simple and classy


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Definitely need to wear this more:


----------



## Maddog1970

Got a new blue strap to accent the blue subdial and 2nd hand on my Jazzmaster....


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Really liking this on the new strap.


----------



## Judge1

Any ideas on where to get a good quality deployment leather strap for this? I love the watch but prefer a leather strap..


----------



## ChiefWahoo

^ any strap vendor sells leather straps and deployant clasps. At the risk of offending a sponsor, I've had good luck with B&R Bands and Panatime for straps. Hirsch is highly thought of. Hadley-Roma for a more budget-friendly choice.
You can buy a Hamilton deployant right from Swatch. In addition, this guy sells great clasps from what I've read.
http://www.mywatchmaker.net/deployantclasp.htm


----------



## ChiefWahoo

My Jazzy Lord Hamilton. Freshly arrived and on its way out. :-\


----------



## TJ Boogie

ChiefWahoo said:


> My Jazzy Lord Hamilton. Freshly arrived and on its way out. :-\


Why on its way out (if you don't mind me asking). Gorgeous watch...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

TJ Boogie said:


> Why on its way out (if you don't mind me asking). Gorgeous watch...


Thanks. I just don't like the way it looks on my wrist. It's a great funky/retro style that I'd love to wear, but I just don't like the look of it on me.


----------



## DougG

About to go have dinner with friends - will wear my Jazzmaster.


----------



## evancamp13

Auto Chrono. I think this is just a super classy watch


----------



## vercimber

Man, these are really beautiful. I love the refined dials on most of these.


----------



## Genco

I love it on the after market stainless mesh band...wears perfectly!


----------



## T2B

My Jazzy! Love it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLeensen

Auto chrono limited edition!


----------



## gulfa

Here is mine, before be sold.


----------



## purekoryo

VERY nice!



gulfa said:


> Here is mine, before be sold.
> 
> View attachment 11179922


----------



## Genco

Here it is!


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

I've owned it for 7 years and still enjoy wearing it (Peter ACC alligator strap):



Wondering if I should pick this up:


----------



## smittya

My oldie... wife bought for me for our the wedding. Doesn't get much wrist time these days


----------



## tuannaff

Bought this one from joma http://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-mens-watch-h32715151.html

Just notified a strange thing this morning: i wore it last time is 7pm Friday when i got home from work. then i got flu the whole weekend, not touching it at all. This morning i woke up thinking "gotta adjust the time", but then i saw the time is still correct and it's still running :| . I talked to myself: "hmm, maybe it just dead yesterday and accidentally stopped at same time as i pickup this morning. the date must be 1 day behind then". SO i pull my cell phone to check the date, holycrap its same date as the watch. During the time i drove to office, cant stop wondering was my watch using ETA2824-2 or modded version by Hamilton, because ETA2824-2 is absolutely just 38h reserved as i owned some other watches using the same gear. Now i'm writing this, after double, triple checked the info: my watch exactly using ETA2824-2, supposedly 38h power reserved (said jomashop). I have no idea freaking how it's still running correctly after more than 50h. No, there's nobody else at home during that whole time.


----------



## CrazyCat

You may have got the new H-10 movement.


----------



## tuannaff

CrazyCat said:


> You may have got the new H-10 movement.


Hey, thanks. i've never knew they they have that tbh .

Just googled it, and your idea seems legit:
H-10, H-30 and H-40, a trio of new Hamilton movements developed with ETA , boasts a typical power reserve of 80 hours.
The following elements have been modified:

-	The entire kinematic chain has been refined, from the barrel to the escapement 
-	The escapement regulator has been suppressed, facilitating optimal reliability and precision
-	The main spring has been improved to increase a typical power reserve of 80 hours.
-	The mono-block rotor is distinctively skeletonized with an "H" shape and aviation-inspired cut-outs, a signature of individualization. 
Hamilton Calibers | Hamilton University

while the first 2 i cant neither confirm nor verify, the 3rd item is probably what's happening to me, especially the last one is confirmed: it do have the H shape in the roto just like the image








I wonder if it's intended so, or they placed the engine on my watch by mistake? :-?


----------



## CrazyCat

They've been upgrading all models which came with the 2824-2 movement to this new iteration.

Some are glad to get it, but some others don't because of the lower frequency (sweeping second hand is not as smooth on the new movement).


----------



## tuannaff

yah, i read somewhere this morning that they drop from 28k to 21k (4pulses to 3pulses) to prolong the reserved power. compared to my Tissot T41 which also use original ETA 2824-2 its seems a bit less smooth ( plus the dial is 44 vs 39 which also increase the difference), but well i must say i dont admire my what that much. i mean i occasionaly glance at the watch for it movement, and time, but not kind of immersing in it  so it's kind of good trade off to me


----------



## Justin8836

That's a nice looking watch!


FernandoValenzuela said:


> View attachment 6543658


----------



## whineboy

tuannaff said:


> yah, i read somewhere this morning that they drop from 28k to 21k (4pulses to 3pulses) to prolong the reserved power. compared to my Tissot T41 which also use original ETA 2824-2 its seems a bit less smooth ( plus the dial is 44 vs 39 which also increase the difference), but well i must say i dont admire my what that much. i mean i occasionaly glance at the watch for it movement, and time, but not kind of immersing in it  so it's kind of good trade off to me


Much easier to service the 2824 movement. Some parts in the H10 require return to Hamilton for work. I prefer my 'hi-beat' 2824s for this reason.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HDWatchGeek

One of my favorite of all time.


----------



## Arkanjel

what do you think?



















I like the rose gold, but is more dressy than the white one (that i also like it), and I want to use like dress watch and like casual


----------



## Krish47

+1 on the Rose gold.. go for it mate...


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Here's my Jazzmasters.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

That i would say is awesome collection of dress watches right there.

The white dial Jazzmaster chrono is on my hit list..



vanilla.coffee said:


> Here's my Jazzmasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

My Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Arkanjel

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 12927485
> 
> 
> View attachment 12927487
> 
> 
> View attachment 12927493


if you have to choose between the hamilton and the seikos pressage, which on will you take?


----------



## TAG Fan

Arkanjel said:


> if you have to choose between the hamilton and the seikos pressage, which on will you take?



Seiko Presage SSA361J1 'Starlight' Limited Edition > Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT Auto > Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Auto > Seiko Presage SRPB46J1 'Manhattan' > Seiko Presage SRPC03J1 'Sakura Hubuki' Limited Edition


----------



## javadave61

Love my Jazzmasters.

The Chrono...










Plus my recent acquisition, the Viewmatic.


----------



## angcd3

Krish47 said:


> My Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro.
> View attachment 12925873


I just picked up this exact same watch should be here tomorrow! Adding it to my Khaki King Pilot.


----------



## Krish47

Wow mate. Its one heck of awesomeness. Congrats on the new watch



angcd3 said:


> I just picked up this exact same watch should be here tomorrow! Adding it to my Khaki King Pilot.


----------



## NovJoe

I am so glad to learn that the Jazzmaster has gotten much love from so many people around the world.

Bought the Viewmatic Jazzmaster several years ago and it was my first Hamilton watch and my second piece of automatic watch after my Seiko 5. The Jazzmaster has been serving me very well as a daily beater and it is still happily ticking away till date and although I now have more watches to alternate around each week, I still love the the dail and the clean overall looks. Moreover, its size fits really well on my skinny wrist.


----------



## angcd3

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate. Its one heck of awesomeness. Congrats on the new watch


Thanks mate.. I love this watch !!!


----------



## Krish47

My Hammy Cushion Chrono @ nice evng in Brisbane. Love the sun burst effect......


----------



## DNARNA

Would anyone mind showing off their 40mm Maestro Non-Chronographs? I like the s/s hand versions, but don't see very many in the wild.


----------



## Krish47

DNARNA said:


> Would anyone mind showing off their Maestro Non-Chronographs? I like the s/s hand versions, but don't see very many in the wild.


I was under the impression that Maestro comes only in chrono version till i see your post . And then did a google search and found the S/S hand version. Looks so cool and i reckon will be a good pick for you....


----------



## DNARNA

Thanks Kris,

Yes, you are right. I tend to lean to a more simplistic dial.

One of the few Hammys on my radar for down the road. Along with the gold pvd "intra-matic" of course. 

No more watches this year though, unless I hit the lottery.


Hopefully, someone out there will come through.


----------



## FloridaSam

This followed me home today.


----------



## moreland4

Love the Jazzmaster line. My additions. Thinline Chrono and a Viewmatic Auto.


----------



## Krish47

DNARNA said:


> Thanks Kris,
> 
> Yes, you are right. I tend to lean to a more simplistic dial.
> 
> One of the few Hammys on my radar for down the road. Along with the gold pvd "intra-matic" of course.
> 
> No more watches this year though, unless I hit the lottery.
> 
> Hopefully, someone out there will come through.


Mate,

Saw this in Jomashop, thought of letting you know. Maestro with s/s with grey sunburst effect dial.

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h42515185.html


----------



## JStyles

Still one of the best bang for the buck watches I've ever purchased.


----------



## ROTAP

Jazzmaster Cushion


----------



## smleex

My Jazzmaster on the roof deck in NYC


----------



## mjhanna8

Oldest in my collection, bought in 2007. Giving it new life on W&W strap that came in today.


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## bruck177

ctzfan said:


> Jazzmaster Lord Hamilton Auto Chrono.


Big fan of the overlapping sub dials


----------



## Karzbi

Jazzmaster Seaview. Got the strap for Christmas.


----------



## ruimiguelcunha

Hi there...
Hope you all are doing well this days!!!

I'm a noob in watch's world 

I would like to "show of" my first Hamilton 
A masterpiece H325450 with an ETA 2824-2 and Rose Gold wonderful toned in mint condition brought me from a friend today. It's my second automatic piece next to vintage Tissot "Visodate Militar" from 1965  I'm so in love with this "Jazzmaster Viewmatic" baby 

What do you think about this watch???

Thank you so much  Have a great New Year to all  and...

Best regards from Portugal 

RMC


----------



## acanak

WHICH MODELS WERE DONE IN THE 37MM? BEEN LOOKING TO TRY ONE ON


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## MFoley1956

This Jazzmaster Slim is my office watch. 43mm, but wears smaller ( IMO.)


----------



## Daytight




----------



## Untel

My Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, purchased in 2010.


----------



## Reno

Mine 😎


----------



## shayanwa

ConfusedOne said:


> When a Hamilton is ever mentioned it is usually in association with the Khaki series of watches.
> For this thread I would like to give a little bit of love to the underdog of Hamilton watches: The Jazzmaster!
> Post some of your incredible Jazzmaster watches down below!
> View attachment 6475546


Such a beauty. I always think of Hamilton mentioned in the context of Interstellar these days.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

While not typically a fan of gold watches I've been starring at this PVD model for the last few months.


----------



## Olyeller68

Square










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal




----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## mostlycharlie




----------



## Reno




----------



## Krish47

Reno said:


>


Is that the green dial? Looks really cool mate.


----------



## Reno

Krish47 said:


> Is that the green dial? Looks really cool mate.


Thanks a lot Kris ?

It's the "black" one (it goes from black to dark gray actually).









Jazzmaster Thinline Auto | H38525881


Avec la Jazzmaster Thinline Automatic, créez une montre Hamilton qui vous ressemble. Choisissez parmi quatre modèles associant différents coloris de cadran et de bracelet, à personnaliser en fonction de votre humeur : allez-vous opter pour le brun, le noir ou le vert olive ?




www.hamiltonwatch.com





All the 'color' dials for this line are very nice, but this watch was intended for my 50th birthday, so I wanted something rather classic.

That said, the green dial version is absolutely gorgeous too ?


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Not mine, but I just saw this, and wow. I really like it. Maybe something to buy here soon.


----------



## Krish47

Reno said:


> Thanks a lot Kris ?
> 
> It's the "black" one (it goes from black to dark gray actually).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazzmaster Thinline Auto | H38525881
> 
> 
> Avec la Jazzmaster Thinline Automatic, créez une montre Hamilton qui vous ressemble. Choisissez parmi quatre modèles associant différents coloris de cadran et de bracelet, à personnaliser en fonction de votre humeur : allez-vous opter pour le brun, le noir ou le vert olive ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hamiltonwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the 'color' dials for this line are very nice, but this watch was intended for my 50th birthday, so I wanted something rather classic.
> 
> That said, the green dial version is absolutely gorgeous too ?


Great looking watch mate. 

I really like what Hamilton have done to the dials with the Thin-o-matic and the Intramatic dials.


----------



## Reno

Krish47 said:


> Great looking watch mate.
> 
> *I really like what Hamilton have done to the dials with the Thin-o-matic and the Intramatic dials.*


Thanks again Kris 🙌

I was also considering the Intramatic Classic










😛


----------



## Krish47

Reno said:


> Thanks again Kris 🙌
> 
> I was also considering the Intramatic Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😛


Great selection mate.

That's actually classic classic.

Shall i throw the below also for consideration?


----------



## Reno

Indeed. Another fantastic model 👌


----------



## mtbmike

Picked this up half off from Leo Hamel's sale. Running +1 sec for an added bonus so very happy. Overall this blows away many micro's out there that cost more.


----------



## JonS1967

Reno said:


> Thanks again Kris
> 
> I was also considering the Intramatic Classic


I've been eyeballing this one for years too. It's a stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

Here's my trusty Jazzmaster, keeping me on track today.


----------



## Scottwach

Here's my Jazzmaster. Black dial.


----------

